# Ankona Copperhead



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

The new pics of the Copperhead are up on the Ankona website. And I'm flying down to FL this Thursday to meet with Mel and buy one!!! 

Cheers


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Good for you !!!

That is a very clean and simple skiff. I think we will be seeing a lot of them out fishing very soon.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you, I am very excited.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> The new pics of the Copperhead are up on the Ankona website. And I'm flying down to FL this Thursday to meet with Mel and buy one!!!
> 
> Cheers


You still going to be around Friday AM?


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Cpt Ron,

No we moved it to Thursday afternoon so that you can do your test and review.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

> Hey Cpt Ron,
> 
> No we moved it to Thursday afternoon so that you can do your test and review.


Actually, that will be Jan doing the review. I'm going down to make Jan's bail and pick up a demo boat..


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

[smiley=jail.gif] Uh Oh...Are you taking up a collection?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

> [smiley=jail.gif] Uh Oh...Are you taking up a collection?


Nahh, I say leave him there. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> > [smiley=jail.gif]  Uh Oh...Are you taking up a collection?
> 
> 
> Nahh, I say leave him there. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


 [smiley=1-mmm.gif] [smiley=banned.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

> > > [smiley=jail.gif] Uh Oh...Are you taking up a collection?
> >
> >
> > Nahh, I say leave him there. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
> ...


Out on your own recognesense?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

> The new pics of the Copperhead are up on the Ankona website. And I'm flying down to FL this Thursday to meet with Mel and buy one!!!
> 
> Cheers


I understand you are a man of your word. 

Congrats. [smiley=1-beer.gif]

Can't wait to get mine tomorrow.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Capt. Ron so how is the boat so far? Had it on the water yet?  [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

> Capt. Ron so how is the boat so far? Had it on the water yet?  [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]


Not since Friday.  Motor should be ready by Wednesday.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > Capt. Ron so how is the boat so far? Had it on the water yet?  [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Not since Friday.  Motor should be ready by Wednesday.


Are u getting a 50hp yami tiller for your boat? Sounds really intersting......


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

How much does it come out to with a 40hp or 50hp rather than the 25?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

> How much does it come out to with a 40hp or 50hp rather than the 25?


Your closer to Mel. Give him a call at (772) 579-7214 he'll get you the numbers your looking for. 

http://www.ankonaboats.com/.


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats. You will be quite pleased with your new boat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

> Congrats. You will be quite pleased with your new boat.


Can't wait to get her out on the water. Put a 50 tiller Yami 2 stroke on her yesterday and I'm really impressed with the ergo tiller. TNT is in the throttle right at your thumb.  Everybody today said the motor looks bad azzed on the boat even though she performs well with a 25.

Need to finish setting up the "yard trailer" I picked up so the rep can try to match it. 

Call this post a shill if you want but Mel told me to do what ever I wanted to her. This is going to be a blast.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > > Capt. Ron so how is the boat so far? Had it on the water yet?  [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]
> >
> >
> >
> ...


I knew it ;D, I need demo this copperhead with 50 yami 2-smoke tiller.....I'm trying to get rid of 2 dirt bikes.  I'm seriously looking to purchase it in near future.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

i WANT PIC'S !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

> i WANT PIC'S !!


I was hoping to get it done this weekend but I'm on injured reserve.  Hope to be back in action for next Saturday.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > i WANT PIC'S !!
> 
> 
> I was hoping to get it done this weekend but I'm on injured reserve.   Hope to be back in action for next Saturday.


What happend ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

> > > i WANT PIC'S !!
> >
> >
> > I was hoping to get it done this weekend but I'm on injured reserve.   Hope to be back in action for next Saturday.
> ...


Bad burn. Trying to prevent infection. :-/


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Hope all is well and if I can do any thing let me know.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

You burn your brain trying to think?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

> You burn your brain trying to think?


The voice of experiance?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm just trying to get more arrows ;D


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Cpt Ron, How ya feeling? Are able to get her out on the water this weekend? I am crackn up over here waitn on the pics,...those pics will help me relax while I wait on my boat! :-?

Take care,
M.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> ... I am crackn up over here waitn on the pics,...those pics will help me relax while I wait on my boat! :-?
> 
> Take care,
> M.


Meds have arrived.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

That is one sexy boat brother. I dig on that white powder coated platform. Nice big stiffy too........


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful.....Very nice, thanks for the pills, I mean pics, I've been have the shakes real bad!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> Beautiful.....Very nice, thanks for the pills, I mean pics, I've been have the shakes real bad!!!!!



Let me know when start the withdrawals again and I'll dig up some more from the demo the day after you were here.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

That 50 hp looks sick. What has your top speed been?

Are you planning any additional mods? Can you do Sea Dek for the Poling platform with the Copperhead logo embossed on the Sea Dek?

That is something I would want for mine in the future. 

She looks great!!! Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> That 50 hp looks sick. What has your top speed been?
> 
> Are you planning any additional mods? Can you do Sea Dek for the Poling platform with the Copperhead logo embossed on the Sea Dek?
> 
> ...


Realize, I put the 50 on her for testing purposes. 

I need to do a few things before I can give accurate data so I didn't even turn on a GPS.  Let's just say the 50 tiller is "exhilarating" ;D ;D 

Right now I highly recommend the Yami 25 hp 2 stroke for value as well as performance.  We are trying to stay ahead of the game for the heavier 4 strokes to keep the value as well as the performance once all the 2 stroke brownie points are used up.  

The boat likes the heavier motor, now we just need to compensate for it.  

And yes, I think the 50 looks cool but the 25 2 stroke is more practical IMHO.  The difference in price will get you lots of nice stuff like sea dek, a push pole, YETI cooler and still have funds to get to the glades.

As we work with the boat, I will also be working on a sea dek kit and components  While the current logo looks really nice on the sides, we will have to adjust for it to be cut into the sea dek. But again, yes, we are addressing this too.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

It's nice to know that all that will be worked out by the same guy that will take you for a test ride.


----------

